# Time for Tea



## Wren (Oct 1, 2017)

I love a nice 'cuppa' anybody else care to join me ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Oct 1, 2017)

_*Tea Time...* SophiaGrace, Rosie, and Taylor Swift
_


----------



## Wren (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Oct 1, 2017)

_A little something for our British members..._


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2017)

A great little book called Time for Tea by Michelle Rivers got me started on collecting these old English teapots with the verse Polly put the kettle on or We'll take a cup o' kindness now for days o'auld lang syne.  If you see a copy of Michelle's book pick it up and enjoy the stories and recipes of 13 English women sharing tea and conversation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2017)

From the 1939 movie Goodbye Mr. Chips.

_"Try one of those sponge cakes, Mr. Colley."

_The picture with the empty plate is to show us that Mr. Colley eventually devoured all of the sponge cakes!!!


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm not much of a hot tea drinker but I do drink quite a bit of ice tea all year long.


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2017)

I love it, and just about to put the kettle on now


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2017)

A brief history of the tea bag

_“The amount of black tea that Lipton uses in a teabag has stayed the same since the 'flo-thru' bag was introduced in 1952,” explains John Cheetham, Lipton Tea Master. (That's about 30 leaves per bag.)_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm with Ike  re: Tea


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 3, 2017)

When I was a kid in the 50's my Grandma and Grandpa lived right next door to us. During the winter months on Saturday,Dad worked most weekends,or if I had a day off from school because of snow,  Mom and I would go over to their house,Grandma would make tea, and we would play Lotto for a couple of hours. She had a shiny dark brown tea pot with a pattern of little raised colored dots much like the small candy dots used to decorate cookies. The tea always tasted extra special coming from the pot. I wish I had that pot today.


----------



## Wren (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm a tea-aholic like so many Brits.... 

I read yesterday that most people in the USA don't have a kettle to make tea...we use kettles to boil the water and then make the tea in a cup... hardly anyone uses tea-pots any more except restaurants and hotels... so it's always nice to go out and have High tea at a cafe with some  finger sandwiches and cake...or scones...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

I just fired up my kettle just now. Can't wait!


----------



## Wren (Oct 4, 2017)




----------

